# Time to try it...



## adelante (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi All,

I posted last year sometime asking various questions about the viability of a move to Spain. I have been researching, learning Spanish, looking into various possibilities with my work to transfer to Spain, taking redundancy - I have explored many opportunities.

I have came to the conclusion that to move 'wholesale' to Spain, without any employment guaranteed, is madness - absolute madness. 

Effectively, to cut a long story short, with the school holidays coming up, we are going to take the plunge..

So, lets look at the situation:

1) I work in the UK in IT, salary of roughly £45,000. I have tried to transfer my job to Spain, but it is not a flier. This would have been perfect, but there are too many legal/taxation issues to overcome. 

2) While economically, Spain is in a bad way and again in a all honesty getting worse, it appears that perhaps in Gibraltar there may be some opportunities for IT work? 

3) Our preferred option is Alicante, but again putting the 'honest hat' on - whilst my Spanish is 'OK', could I work in a 100% Castillian/Valenciano environment? It's a tough one, and I can understand that locals will get priority for work. So...

I'd be looking to take a 3 month let of a place close(ish) to Gibraltar or on the Costa Del Sol (I haven't resigned my job, i am on a 3 month sabbatical so income is not an problem, I am an optimist, so in that period perhaps the *right job* might come up?).

I have spent an entirely fruitless couple of weeks trying to rent a place, but of course, at this time of year, it's not possible to let a house without paying holiday prices - again i.e. 500 euros a month, becomes 500 euros a week, this is not a criticism, it's the way of the world that the owners wish to hay while the sun shines. 

Does anyone on this board have / or have any friends who would let a house to 2 adults/2kids from late June to September (at non-holiday prices)?

It's a long shot but thought I would ask! Thanks for reading..


----------



## Dennis_V (Apr 6, 2011)

It's going to be really hard to find work in Spain, especially in the south.
Most IT jobs are in Barcelona or Madrid - and a couple more to choose from if you speak good Spanish but there's still a lot of competition.
I've been in the same situation, am also working in IT.
It took me about 2 months to find a job in Gibraltar, but there aren't as many as there used to be a couple of years ago (got a job within 2 weeks back in 2007!).
You might get lucky within those 3 months, though. As long as you can go back to the UK to your old job, etc., I think you can't do anything wrong there.


----------



## mark_d (Apr 1, 2010)

You mention transferring your current job to Spain and I'm interested what you mean by that. IT is a very broad field but if you can work from home in the UK then why not continue to pay taxes in the UK? Obviously you'd have to pay medical insurance in Spain but apart from that what problems do you foresee.


----------



## adelante (Aug 2, 2010)

Dennis_V said:


> I've been in the same situation, am also working in IT.
> It took me about 2 months to find a job in Gibraltar, but there aren't as many as there used to be a couple of years ago (got a job within 2 weeks back in 2007!).
> You might get lucky within those 3 months, though. As long as you can go back to the UK to your old job, etc., I think you can't do anything wrong there.


Dennis, thanks for responding.. Glad to hear you made it and have found work in Gib. Where are you living at the moment? And how are you are you finding life in Spain?


----------



## adelante (Aug 2, 2010)

mark_d said:


> You mention transferring your current job to Spain and I'm interested what you mean by that. IT is a very broad field but if you can work from home in the UK then why not continue to pay taxes in the UK? Obviously you'd have to pay medical insurance in Spain but apart from that what problems do you foresee.


Hi Mark. As it happens, I do work from home in the UK. But, within the IT field, I work for a UK based project. Basically, I asked to do my job from home (as usual), but can 'home' be in Spain? I was told that due to insurance, and tax, this would be impossible. I.e - I would require a Spanish contract of employment as I would based there. And if a computer / server etc fell on my head injuring me, I would not have the requisite employers insurance cover. 

Does that make sense?

Additionally, if you are resident in Spain for over (is it 180 days?) you are liable to pay Spanish taxes, right?

Do you have a different experience?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

adelante said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I posted last year sometime asking various questions about the viability of a move to Spain. I have been researching, learning Spanish, looking into various possibilities with my work to transfer to Spain, taking redundancy - I have explored many opportunities.
> 
> ...


You need to look inland a bit. The further away from the holiday madness the cheaper things are. Sadly, the holiday season is a time for landlords on the coasts to try to make more money by fair means or foul !!!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Dennis_V (Apr 6, 2011)

adelante said:


> Dennis, thanks for responding.. Glad to hear you made it and have found work in Gib. Where are you living at the moment? And how are you are you finding life in Spain?


I'm still in Barcelona at the moment, had a few opportunities here so came down for interviews. But for me, there isn´t any better place than Andalucia.
I know the area because I have family there, and I also used to work in Gib for a while but had to leave because of personal reasons.
The job in Gib came at a time when I almost had given up hope to find something in the south. I´ll be driving down at the weekend and will likely rent a townhouse or apartment somewhere in the Manilva area.

Took me just a couple of days to find out that Barcelona isn't for me. I'm not into large cities. There's a huge difference between Andalucian and Catalan culture (and language)... and it's also too cold for my liking! 
Another thing that might be a problem for some is that they´re mostly catering for tourists and, unlike on the Costa del xpat, you´ll have a hard time here if you don´t speak Spanish and require an apartment, etc.

How am I finding life in Spain? Well, it certainly is different!
At times, it can be hard to adjust to the mañana-mañana lifestyle and the way they're handling things, especially with my German "everything-has-to-be-in-order" genes (although I´m actually one of the more relaxed!)!! But if you´re able to adjust and "go with the flow", it´s all very rewarding. Obviously, it´s not the best climate at the moment because of the ongoing crisis. But whatever may happen in the future, it´s the place where I want to stay for good and raise my kids.


----------



## Dennis_V (Apr 6, 2011)

adelante said:


> Hi Mark. As it happens, I do work from home in the UK. But, within the IT field, I work for a UK based project. Basically, I asked to do my job from home (as usual), but can 'home' be in Spain? I was told that due to insurance, and tax, this would be impossible. I.e - I would require a Spanish contract of employment as I would based there. And if a computer / server etc fell on my head injuring me, I would not have the requisite employers insurance cover.
> 
> Does that make sense?
> 
> ...


As far as I understand the Schengen treaty, you can have your home wherever you want within the European community, irrespectively of where you´re working at.
Your tax liabillity would still be in the UK, as would be your health insurance. You would receive state healthcare treatment in Spain, although you "should" get some additional cover. And you might have to register with the Spanish healthcare system after a few months.
I´d also imagine that you´d only need a Spanish contract if you work for a Spanish company. 
So if your contract doesn´t mention any specific location, you should be fine working from Spain?

For instance - in my case, I´ll be resident in Spain but have to pay taxes in Gibraltar and will be covered by a Gib company insurance. 
By the way: my old contract stated that I have to work in Gib.

Please feel free to correct me if I´m wrong.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Dennis_V said:


> As far as I understand the Schengen treaty, you can have your home wherever you want within the European community, irrespectively of where you´re working at.
> Your tax liabillity would still be in the UK, as would be your health insurance. You would receive state healthcare treatment in Spain, although you "should" get some additional cover. And you might have to register with the Spanish healthcare system after a few months.
> I´d also imagine that you´d only need a Spanish contract if you work for a Spanish company.
> So if your contract doesn´t mention any specific location, you should be fine working from Spain?
> ...


I'm not sure much, if any, of that is quite right - at least from what I've learned over several years

for sure you won't get full healthcare entitlements in Spain unless you are paying into the system one way or another

you are liable for tax wherever you _physically_ work & live, regardless of where the company you work for is - although of course a UK co will take tax & NI at source - that's where it then becomes more complicated!

can you point me to where your info came from - I, out of interest, & I am sure many others who live here & work elsewhere would love to know - it would make many lives somuch easier if what you say is indeed correct!


----------



## adelante (Aug 2, 2010)

jojo said:


> You need to look inland a bit. The further away from the holiday madness the cheaper things are. Sadly, the holiday season is a time for landlords on the coasts to try to make more money by fair means or foul !!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Jojo - thanks! Can you (or anyone) recommend an area. Trying to do this from UK is hard. I would like to be close(ish) to Gib.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

adelante said:


> Jojo - thanks! Can you (or anyone) recommend an area. Trying to do this from UK is hard. I would like to be close(ish) to Gib.


"Google earth" was a great help to us when we were trying to pinpoint areas to move to. However, you could look at prices in "La Linear" which is the Spanish border town and therefore isnt very touristy?????

Jo xxx


----------



## syed2012 (Jun 12, 2010)

it is almost impossible to get a work visa in Spain? There are always two ways to avoid, and for journalists who want to work in Spain there is another option when it comes to getting his work visa Spanish.

Journalists who wish to move to Spain can get something called a visa or visa contributor Freelancer. (Or any of the foreign press of credit as it is called the consulate) is essentially a visa based on employment from a source outside of the media working as a foreign correspondent.


----------



## Dennis_V (Apr 6, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> I'm not sure much, if any, of that is quite right - at least from what I've learned over several years
> 
> for sure you won't get full healthcare entitlements in Spain unless you are paying into the system one way or another
> 
> ...



You're right - been speaking to my wife who is/was a tax counsellor in Germany.
If you live in Spain for more than 183 days, you'd have to pay your taxes there (which should be in your interest anyways, as tax is much lower). Your German/UK/w.e. company would have to declare this to the local tax authorities, which would then contact the Spanish ones. The company would have to pay you your full monthly remuneration to and you'd have to deduct and pay the Spanish tax amount yourself.
It's the same for NI/healthcare. 

If you live in Spain for less than 183 days, you'd have to pay taxes/NI/healthcare contributions in your country of residence. But you'd receive state healthcare in Spain, as there are agreements in place - well, at least we did receive it without any complications.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

syed2012 said:


> it is almost impossible to get a work visa in Spain? There are always two ways to avoid, and for journalists who want to work in Spain there is another option when it comes to getting his work visa Spanish.
> 
> Journalists who wish to move to Spain can get something called a visa or visa contributor Freelancer. (Or any of the foreign press of credit as it is called the consulate) is essentially a visa based on employment from a source outside of the media working as a foreign correspondent.


but if you're from the UK as you say you are, you don't need a work permit


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> but if you're from the UK as you say you are, you don't need a work permit


..... or indeed any other EU country

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> ..... or indeed any other EU country
> 
> Jo xxx


eggsakkerly


----------



## adelante (Aug 2, 2010)

syed2012 said:


> it is almost impossible to get a work visa in Spain? There are always two ways to avoid, and for journalists who want to work in Spain there is another option when it comes to getting his work visa Spanish.
> 
> Journalists who wish to move to Spain can get something called a visa or visa contributor Freelancer. (Or any of the foreign press of credit as it is called the consulate) is essentially a visa based on employment from a source outside of the media working as a foreign correspondent.


Hi Syed, No issues with work permits, EU residence here. I am a UK Citizen .. while I can travel freely, live anywhere I want in the Eu. Unfortunately, the tax laws in specific countries restrict freedom of movement in that respect. Thanks..,


----------



## adelante (Aug 2, 2010)

So - the deed is done. After scouting about online, etc etc. I will be initially, staying close to Marbella. 

We are coming over mid-June...Espana, hasta pronto!

Any IT bods (or non-IT bods) on the costa del sol and on this forum, have regular meetups? Want to start networking, placing myself in the information curve etc etc lol. Would be great to hear your tales about life in Spain and how you are all doing. I have been browsing this forum for so long, you are all like extended family (of sorts)..

Anyway - hope to hear from you all soon...

Cheers...


----------

